# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  spinning didn't work

## Krippe

ok, so when i went lucid for the 2nd time, and i felt it slippin' i tried to spin, but i closed my eyes and it didn't work. was it cause of the eye thingy?

----------


## Seeker

Aaaarrrgghhhh!!!!   Spinning never works for me if I close my eyes.  That only seems to make it fade faster!

I always spin with my eyes open.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Spinning also won't work if pause, even if a little, during the spin. 

Make sure you don't hesitate until everything is clear again.

----------


## clarkkent

I've tried spinning, generally when everything turns black, but it never worked and I wake up then...

----------


## Emi Chan

The spinning doesn't truely work very well for me either. I can do a back flip and that keeps my focuse going. Try that and see if it works for you too.

----------


## Krippe

ok i will try that...

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by Krippe_
> *ok, so when i went lucid for the 2nd time, and i felt it slippin' i tried to spin, but i closed my eyes and it didn't work. was it cause of the eye thingy?*



NEVER, EVER, CLOSE YOUR EYES...well at least that is for me...

When i close my eyes, the dream usually ends.  Now...try VERBAL commands, or take notice to detail, etc...use your 'senses'

----------


## Krippe

im sorry mr lowersoci.... but, but, but i didn't know  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::  


 :wink2:

----------


## Howie

I believe spinning only seems to work when you are highly in control of Lucidity. Then you can close your eyes and change the dream seen. Other wise you will lose it for sure. If I am fading, I stare at mt hands or focus on somthing specific.

----------


## Ev

I never close my eyes when spinning. I just spin. If I want to change dreamscape, it happens almost instantly. If I want to keep current dreamscape, it works well..

----------


## Krippe

ok... but what if (for i.ex) i want to change from place A to place B, what do i have to do duringg the spin to get to B  :Question:

----------


## Alric

Spinning doesn't work for me either. It stops everything while I am spinning but when I stop spinning everything goes back to fading.

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by Krippe_
> *im sorry mr lowersoci.... but, but, but i didn't know  * * * *
> 
> 
> *



 :tongue2:   *hint* I still close mi eyes too...*cough*

It's a thing im learning how to control now

----------

